# Beretta APX and Orange Ameriglo sights



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a Beretta APX back in June. After the $100 rebate, the gun would be $279. Not a bad deal. Striker fired guns are not usually my thing - but it was a Beretta. No place I know has one for rent - but I gave it a shot for the price.

It shot pretty well. But, because they made the front dot larger than the 2 rear dots - I tended to shoot the gun low when trying to line up the dots. A friend suggested that I cover the rear dots - so, I put electrical tape over the rear dots. When I shot the gun, it shot fine at that point. But, I don't care for an all black rear sight.

So, I ordered some Ameriglo night sights, and I sent the slide off to Beretta. They installed the sights for free, and I got the slide back from Beretta this past week. I went to shoot it yesterday.

The sights worked fine. I no longer shot the gun low, like I did with the factory sights.



















The gun shot pretty well. I do still think I prefer normal sight sights with white rings around the tritium. But, I gave these a shot, and I will keep them on the gun. The orange looks great in the light - but in dimmer light, white circles around the tritium are actually easier to see.

The APX Centurion shoots well. However - once again I see that DA/SA is just my thing. The only striker fired gun I absolutely love is the Walther P99 - but even that is DA/SA.

I will keep the APX. It shoots fine. And if I ever get my $100 rebate - the price was awesome. A sub $300 handgun! However, I do not think I will ever carry it. I just prefer carrying my HK P2000 or Walther P99 more.

But no, I'm not gonna rush off and sell it. Which... Given what some of you guys know about me - is pretty amazing.

Truth is, after going thru so, so, so many guns over the past 20+ years - there really isn't anything I want that I don't already have. The APX will sit in the safe, and I will occasionally shoot it. Maybe my son will fall in love with it as he gets older, and I'll give it to him. We'll see.

But, given that I previously bought a Ruger P95 years ago, twice, to have a cheap vehicle gun. I could always use the APX for that, given the price that I paid for it. And, the APX is a better gun than the P95 ever was.


----------

